# Szyfrowanie dysku +/- lvm

## nox3r

Witam   :Very Happy: 

Przygotowuje nowy dysk pod instalacje Gentoo. mam zamiar całość zaszyfrować dm-crypt luks. - http://www.0xrage.com/?p=129 <-- tutaj znalazłem fajna instrukcje co i jak, jednak autor rekomenduje wsparcie ze strony lvm.

Moje pytanie, czy lvm jest tak bardzo pomocny w pracy z zaszyfrowanym dyskiem ? Jak wygląda sprawa z journaling'iem ( czytałem gdzieś, że z lvm ta funcja nie działa i są problemy podczas awarii dysku i/lub odzyskiwania ewentualnych danych.

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam uzywam lvm na dmcrypt z czystego lenistwa, Mam jedna partycje zaszyfrowana a na niej przez lvm swap, home, rootfs, vartmp i tak dalej.

Tutorial mowi o skladaniu initramfs, ale mozesz uzyc gotowego, np. better-intiramfs. U mnie parametry kernela wygladaja tak:

```
rootfstype=ext4 luks enc_root=/dev/sdb2 lvm root=LABEL=rootfs swsusp resume=LABEL=swap
```

Na ten moment nie ma problemu z journalingiem, bariery dzialaja, trim tez przechodzi przez lvm. Po prostu wielka warstwa abstrakcji dla leniwych, a w przypadku livecd zamiast tylko odszyfrowac bedziesz jeszcze musial dac lvm vgchange -ay i dopiero sie /dev/mapper/VG-LV pojawia.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

SlashBeast - możesz powiedzieć, gdzie znajdują się opisy jakieś przytoczonych tu parametrów kernela? - szukam i nie mogę nic znaleźć.

----------

## SlashBeast

To sa parametry dla better-initramfs, opis nich masz pod https://bitbucket.org/piotrkarbowski/better-initramfs

----------

